# looking for a live ****



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

wondering if anyone preferably in utah county would be willing to help me get a live ****, not been successfull with catching them other than in conibears and snares. and I need one fora roll cage so i can train my hound 

thanks in advance

chris york 
801-850-2173


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Just get ya one of them live traps and throw some sardines in it along a river or stream.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll give ya a call next weekend if i get one in my traps.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got a buddy that is trying to catch a nuisance **** in his backyard in Draper. I'll shoot you a pm if he succeeds.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks


----------

